# Travelling in Paris



## annarichart (May 17, 2017)

Have you ever had a trip to Paris? I will come to Paris in September this year, so is there anyone in this forum who can share with me some interesting experience during the time in Paris? 
Paris is known as a famous city of passionate love with a lot of tourist attraction places, so I'm really eager to this trip.










Magento Web Development Services
hire magento developer
magento optimization
"Magento 2 Social Login | Magento 2 Gift Card |
Magento Facebook"
Magento 2 Module|Magento Module


----------



## S_meera1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Go to Champs Elysse for a walk and definitely visit Eiffel Tower.
Go to the Notre Dam and the Louvre.
Definitely go to the Jewish Quarter Rue De Rosiers and try the Shawarma at LA. Or Any other place. Try the desserts at one of teh shops. Get lost in the streets here.
Go to Montmartre and walk till the Basilica Of The Sacre Coeur
Watch a play.
Go to as many museums.
Use the underground trains.
Hang around cafes.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't miss the Musee d'Orsay.


----------

